# Another burger one.



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

Had a Tesco burger yesterday, still got a bit between my teeth!


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

At least you will be able to rein in your appetite.


----------



## RICHJWALL (Apr 11, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

I have a whole crop of these


----------

